# Reptile expo isle of sheppey



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

I have been given the go ahead on organising a reptile expo...u may remember my posts last year but the centre I was using changed hands and so I wasn't able to follow through with it...anyway the expo will be held in rushenden on the isle of sheppy...it will be at the end of march beginning or April!
Basically would like to see how many people are interested as have the option of 2 warehouses so would like to know how many I need to book! I'm hoping it will include exotics, reptiles and amphibians...

There will entertainment for the younger ones and light refreshments

Prices tables are going to be £10 each
Entrance is £1.50 for 18+
50p for under 18s and oaps

Please pm if you are interested in a table and want to know more 


Jake


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Srom the amount of replies it don't look like people are taking you seriously on this.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

we do need any more shows than we already have


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

penfold said:


> we do need any more shows than we already have


:lol2: first thought i have is that that might a bit of a biased view considering you pet shop interests?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> :lol2: first thought i have is that that might a bit of a biased view considering you pet shop interests?


 lol no no no i enjoy the shows and attend most but still think there is to many especially when i talk to breeders who do the shows i think a few of them will be cutting back on the amount of shows they attend this year:2thumb:


----------



## tdbexotics (Oct 31, 2009)

There's not that much in Kent anymore that's why I wanted to do this one! And also there are so many reptile keepers about who just haven't got a clue so some knowledgable people in a room they can ask questions as they can't really use places like this without getting gunned down by people who know everything about nothing! 

So anyway if there is any support wicked if not shit appens lol


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this happening?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would guess by the lack of posts that it isn`t.


----------



## s22jgs (Apr 5, 2009)

shame I cant find any expos in kent at the moment


----------

